# Fully automated vivarium build 100gal from scratch



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok so I've been working on this project since Jan 2018 and wanted to start posting things before I forget, so I will try to include as much information as possible. Ask any questions you want and I will do my best to answer them. I am not very good at remembering to take photos but I did remember some and as the build progresses I will try to take more Pictures, the ones I did take are linked here.

SO (breathes deeply) here I go, I got my first frog over a year ago and since then I've been wanting to build something a bit better for them. I have been into aquariums for 9 years and have built a fair few in that time, 4 to be exact but owned at my hight of fishkeeping 16 tanks , so glass work and putting tanks together is nothing new to me. So I started designing on fusion 360 what I was going to make, I have quite a lot of experience with cad design and I also have a 3d printer that will come into play later as you will see in future images I remember to take. Here is what I came up with, this is not the first iterations I wanted to future proof it and had made a couple of adjustments to it before I made the base and ordered the glass, which I have done today
so here it is:-









I had to break down my order of operations, the hardest part was deciding were to start. So I started on the part I was least confident with the automation side of things, I could not decide between raspberry pi and Arduino until I read that Arduino is like the muscle and raspberry pi is like the brain, so I went for both the Arduino for the lighting and the raspberry pi to control everything else .
Bare in mind I HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO CODE !! so I set myself up for a hard time, the first thing was the lighting so the Arduino to start, I got all my lighting supplies from future Eden as there a good price and friendly staff no joke. I had problems and they helped, also the all about circuits forum helped, I posted the design and build of my circuit board on there if you are interested.
but if not here is a photo of the final product of that adventure sitting on to an Arduino https://forum.allaboutcircuits.com/threads/led-lighting-not-behaving-how-i-wanted.144695/ 

and here is the lighting built up.


and the led dimmable controllers. 

Next step was the Raspberry Pi, b3+ to be exact, again I cannot code I have limited knowledge mainly youtube, google and forums to search for everything. I started with a project called raspiviv but it does not seem to be supported anymore and did not work, but gave me base ideas of what I needed. I did end up changing the sensors from dht22 to bme280 as it is a better sensor and works well with the raspberry pi, I only required one as it handles the humidity better 0 ~ 100% RH. The dht22 is only good to 90 before it goes funny.
Then I stumbled on Node red what a treat when you get the hang of it is great to work with. 
I will include some screenshots in the next post I have no screenshots at the minute but I will get some. (cannot give templates away as they would link you to my device I think, but should be able to build off from the screenshots.)
Here is a quick teaser to finish this part of the write-up, fair to say it's going well finished all the controlling aspects of it and made the cabinet at work please ignore the clutter.

I will do little posts like this and answer any questions I can around my day job and try and take more photo's for you to see my work in various stages.


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

*Fully automated vivarium build Node red*

Here comes the second part of my post 
NODE-RED I will try and explain what things do if I forget sorry in advance and as before any questions just ask and I will try and see if I can help...

first and foremost Node red is part of IOT (internet of things) so it works on my home network I cannot access it anywhere in the world I'me working on that its complicated with the security, I could just drop it on the net but it would see a lot of BOT attacks, I tried had to restart my project.
There is lots of info on how to set up node red so I won't bore you with the details, I had also installed dataplicity which I can access anywhere in the world but the pages are just blank for the controller to work with my google home.
Ok first page (i will put them as thumbnails with links to full-size photos again as to not take up to much room)...

Here is my homepage the start of my node red and the start of the signal when the start point node triggers, every 5 seconds it sends a signal to the bme280 sensor to get the information from it then that gets transferred to set decimal place as it gives too much info, ie temp- humidity 28.8975955127846 we only need it as 28.54 so had to sort that out, then onto some gauges and charts also if temp gets to high or low it will email me warning me as such 
and the humidity triggers different things, such as mistking fogger and fans and as I am typing this I may make a video and post the link here. I will still put the pics so you can browse them...

in short, the nodes pass information on until they get were to were you need them in my case timers, relays and a motor controller all working in the background 


manual control


vent control


Fan control 



for the Google home so I can just say ok google fans on or ok google make it rain and the mistking will kick in just for fun but not needed 


This is an important one, this dumps old memory so the pi can continue to work, otherwise all the info from the controller would get stored and it would just crash with no space I found this out the hard way .



This is how the dashboard looked when finished


----------



## braydens (Sep 13, 2011)

I also noticed that raspiviv is no longer supported. I found this:


VIVARIUM HISTORICAL PAGE


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Ye its a shame it would have been good but what I managed to do is a bit better I think, just uploading a vid to youtube now about the automated side of things using node red will post when finished I warn you my mic is bad and I ramble a bit


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Here is some info on it.
I am using node-red to control everything, it's my first major project using it and all the information from it is online but mainly trial and error more than anything.
Here are a couple of screenshots from the project and the youtube link will be coming when it is finished uploading. 

This is the main page which sends a signal to get things moving every 30secs takes information from the bme280 sensor and transfers that information where it needs to go.
It is all controllable through my google home as well as all being on what is called Big timers (from Peter Scargill) which allows it to run autonomously if the temp gets to high or too low it will email me and let me know 


Manual control.


Vent controls.


Fan control.


google home control.


And system information and memory dump an important one.


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

I forgot to add the dashboard pics


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

Awesome! When you said you were starting where you were less comfortable, well, I can't wait to see what you are "comfortable" with!!! Nice work!!!


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok, the vid is live hope you like it 

https://youtu.be/FwRSGDVKQ1I


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Next in line after the electronics was the vent, this was my design, It uses a peristaltic pump to open and close it, made from all metal, 
the top from aluminum and the syringe from stainless steel for the aluminum I wanted to try and cast it so that's what I did I printed the parts in pla and tried my hand at lost pla casting here are the results

then cast them in some plaster and sand mix and started burning them out for 3 hrs over a hot forge after they had sufficiently dried 

then melted some alloy

and then poured it into the molds 

it was a complete failure, I did this 3 times with 0 success I came to the conclusion that the parts were too small and the metal was cooling before it coated the mold 
so I went down a different route I have had metal work experience so I got myself a 60mm rod of aluminum 
and this is the result after my first attempt 








and it works amazingly well and looks good if I do say so myself, the flutes were all cut on a mill and by hand using a carbide burr the syringe was simple just drill and ream a hole out of some stainless turn down to correct size, thread one end, turn another piece for the rubber of a syringe to fit on put it together and done, I just need to remake the nozzle in stainless and it will be good to silicon to the top of the tank behind the fans to allow them to suck fresh air in .
Ps, I will upload a wiring diagram at a later stage just need to make one for you all and tell you what electronics I have used.


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok, here is my design for venting the vivarium all done on my 3d printer. 
it is printed in petg the same thing waterbottles are made from so should be 100% safe for this application, it is designed for 2 80mm fans controlled via the raspberry pi and a dc-dc solid state relay it will be covered when in the tank 












[url=https://ibb.co/FDSmj5k][url=https://ibb.co/FVpxbRd] 







[/url]







[/url] 
just a pic of my hoppers they cannot wait for there new tank
 


Worked out about 18hrs worth of printing then it all needed hot melting together what do you think do you reckon it will work well ?? the vents will be sealed with mesh to protect the frogs any recommendations on that as well?


----------



## TheRainforestExhibit (Dec 3, 2018)

WOW!!! Beautiful work!

These 3D Printers can't be beat, huh? Amazing!

I am playing with the same idea for venting, but, also heating.
I do not have a 3D printer so I will be using production pieces, but it is basically the same idea. It would have been great to have you working with us on this project, you are clearly an artisan!!!


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you I've seen your project on youtube it looks amazing I wasn't too sure about heating myself I kind of thought that if I put in a water feature, put an aquarium heater in the sump and hopefully the water would radiate the heat into the tank but I'm not sure on that at the minute I may not need one because my current tank never goes below 20 as far as venting I only used the 3d printer because I had one if I didn't I would have gone for PVC sheeting and plastic welded it together or PVC pipe but yes 3d printing has helped me a lot but its a love-hate relationship there finicky.


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Here is the wiring diagram to my auto Viv, sorry it is not neat I'm not great at diagrams








This is the audrino curcuit 








This was also my 3rd attempt at making a circuit it was fun, tricky to do and required watching a lot of youtube videos and a laser jet printer I'm sure there are alternative ways but this was the way I chose.
I do not know how to upload the circuit layout but all the information on that is on previous posts on all about circuits forum:
I will not go into the making of the cabinet as it was quite basic 
just some Formica coated MDF dowelled and glued together then edging tape to seal it all from moisture 1 day build at my work only got one photo because I was to busy making it 

There is a slot in the side to allow pipes and wires through .


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

For anyone wondering just waiting for some money to come in then I will hopefully be back to posting progress info the next post will hopefully be me prepping the glass and drilling it, I will be making a vid of me doing this just getting some better camera equipment on order.
does anyone know were I can get an interesting piece of wood to go into the Viv I want it to look like a spire breaking out the ground for a centerpiece preferably in the UK or EU (22" tall 8-9" wide )


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Great news the glass will be arriving on approx the 1st of February then I can carry on with the build does anyone have any recommendations of a good glass hole saw 50mm I need to get one and a hole cutter for the mistking system the glass will be coming with nice polished edges ready to be drilled then stuck together . I will be videoing the build and uploading to my youtube account Cannot wait


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Well, great progress has been made the Glass came in and looks great and I have the tank 80% together pics will be below just working on a vid of the siliconing and putting it all together and will post when done but here are some pics. let me know what you think











Thats all ime letting you see for now untill i get the vid up of the build


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Idk what to say.... other than this is amazing!!!! So much attention to detail and and the craftsmanship is superb! Can’t wait to see this build progress!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

well I have just finished the latest vid its not great but it was the build of the tank had to cut a lot out of it it took me an hour to do and cut it down to 12.5 minutes not easy so I will put up the pics now and a link to the vid the next step is to make a proper seal around the lid I have a couple of ideas which I am trying out one being making my own gasket using baking paper and glass to press a big section of silicon flat then cut into strips then glue to the rim of the tank were I need it but we will see if the tester works , the hinges will be live hinges made from clear PVC and silicon they are called double grip hinges designed for holding corex card together for displays but will work perfectly for the look I am after .





 

vid link : https://youtu.be/drazsQLwaPA


----------



## connorology (Oct 6, 2018)

I think I conclusively realized this design was out of my league when I saw the picture of you forging some sort of metal piece from scratch


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

connorology said:


> I think I conclusively realized this design was out of my league when I saw the picture of you forging some sort of metal piece from scratch


Not at all that was my own idea but it could have been done differently ime not 100% sure it will work how I want it to yet it could have been a flap of glass lifted with a syringe or even a servo, but the way I thought about it was if you have the tools use them and it was the first big project I did on the lathe so more for practice don't let it put you off going for something different and trying new things


----------



## andrewdingemans (Jan 15, 2019)

This is seriously going to be epic on epic proportions. I am certainly jealous with the electronics. I am trying to find off-the shelf products to do all this, outside of just going and buying a Neptune or Profilux. will keep an eye on this one for sure!


----------



## connorology (Oct 6, 2018)

scrumpydc said:


> Not at all that was my own idea but it could have been done differently ime not 100% sure it will work how I want it to yet it could have been a flap of glass lifted with a syringe or even a servo, but the way I thought about it was if you have the tools use them and it was the first big project I did on the lathe so more for practice don't let it put you off going for something different and trying new things


Haha, fair enough. Maybe some day I'll go crazy with a build. I'm a grad student at the moment, so what I lack in money I make up for in also lacking time.


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Well, I am sorry I have not done any updates I have been ill so did not get anything done last week I have had a bit more luck this week but I ran into a problem with my lights they came out the wrong size whoops so I have scrapped them and I am going to try something a bit different but should still be good I have also finished the lid and moved the tank to were it will be staying for the next couple of years unless I get a bigger place. 
I have also started work on gluing up my sump tanks as I cannot find an off the shelf bucket of the correct size plz Forgive the mess 








will be making another container so will get more photos of that they are just the right size so i can still open the lid enough for topping up


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello again to anyone who has stumbled upon my build so today I have been working on the lighting the new lighting and it has all gon well made a frame then re-soldered all the LEDs and it works a treat also picked up some cork logs just need to decide on what sort of false bottom to do my foam should arrive here this week for covering the vent with a rockery feature but still deciding on that I have tested the mist king and the vent line and the lights need to get a pump plumbed in and the fogger made 
Anyway here are some pics of the latest work done


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Looking good! Definitely interested to see how this works out long term! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

well I got the foam on Friday and I've had fun carving it to fit around the venting even had my daughter cave a bit so far I think it is looking good just got to paint it then seal it for a nice rockery feature I was going to do a video but got carried away and just wanted to get it done so I'am sorry for that there wasn't much to it I used a sharp knife scissors and whatever else I could find to give it texture then I used some milliput to fill in the cracks and make it more solid as I say just got to sand it a bit more and then finish painting it anyone have good ideas for colors or any suggestions I'am happy to hear them, I was going to use a pond sealer but not sure if that's overkill any way here are some more pics in no particular order its not much to look at out the tank but when the plants are growing on it and some vines are coming from it I think it will look good. thanks for all the positive comments so far


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Quick update I've been painting today with brush then switched to airbrush for highlighting and blending, need to do a bit more work to it and hiding the vents but I am hopeing when I get it planted out It will look a lot better and hide up all the venting a bit more and when I have made the vines that should help and when a bit of moss grows on it it will have a more natural feel to it. started with a black base coat then added white and a bit of burnt umber to the highlight to remove a bit of the blue from the black, also I have got my egg crate so the false bottom is in. I will be doing a vid of all the features I have put in in a couple of weeks when it is a bit further along in the prosses and hopefully have a bit better video equipment anyway here they are


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello all. well, I have had a productive week I had my teeth pulled out on Monday and been in a bit of pain since but I have cracked on and got the tank 95% done the next step is to make some vines and add more isopods ps how many should I add and any recommendations. last you saw me doing the rockery since then i have put a couple of coats of g4 sealer on it let it sit then got it into the tank I have also added a river to the tank witch you should be able to see in the tank my next video will be showing it all working with all the equipment in it so keep an eye out for that then after that it will be a whilst before I post anything to let the plants grow in and I will post updates as and when. So here are my latest pics of the progress hope you like and sub so you don't miss the vids when they come out 

























I also now have an empty tank which I was using to grow my plants in so now I need to put some stuff in it and want some help id deciding it's not tall or big but it's long 190cm long by 20cm by 20cm any ideas what I can house

I couldn't tell you what all the plans are as none came with labels if you know plz post I no I have fireball broms and 3 orchids but the others I do not know the next plant I want to get is a little tree plant or also known as Biophytum sensitivum


----------



## tropfrog (Sep 6, 2018)

This build is so exciting to follow!

In the eyes af a frog there are still too much unusable space. They would surelly benefit of more branches or bigger plants to utilize the volume better. However, that is allways a tradeoff with the design.


How do you empty the area under the eggcrate from drainage water?

BR
Magnus


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

there is a pump running in the sump tank which will flush the water from under the egg create a bit like a paludarium but a lot smaller and less hassle but it is cycled and there is a spot were I can fit a siphon should I need to fully drain it and there will be more plants going in just deciding on what I can use if you have any suggestions I would love to hear it. I am also having some vines stringing between the rock and the log so should add a bit more froggy room there also have to get some leaf litter.


----------



## tropfrog (Sep 6, 2018)

scrumpydc said:


> there is a pump running in the sump tank which will flush the water from under the egg create a bit like a paludarium but a lot smaller and less hassle but it is cycled and there is a spot were I can fit a siphon should I need to fully drain it and there will be more plants going in just deciding on what I can use if you have any suggestions I would love to hear it. I am also having some vines stringing between the rock and the log so should add a bit more froggy room there also have to get some leaf litter.


Ok I understand 

One plant that i deffinettely would put in such a big terrarium is alocasia amazonica polly. At least in Europe thay are quite usual plants in nurceries. Im my tank I use begonia corralina hybrid to full up the empty spaces. They grow tall, are easy to cut, easy to care for and makes good support for climbing frogs. There are a lot more Begonias that grow in the same way, fex Begonia polka dot.

But hey, there are so many nice plants to shoose from. My problem is not shoosing plants that I like. My problem is to fit everything I like into the tank .

BR
Magnus


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

The video of the tank overview is live hope you like it I am still learning how to edit films and record them so I can only get better 
if you have any questions let me know I still have more plants to get and more bits to buy so its still about 98% done had it running for a week now and no problems so far humidity is sitting between 80 and 90% and temp is around 21-22 celsius 
hear it is 

https://youtu.be/YgbfF-PLbmo


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

So here is a quick update so far its all working great only problem is condensation on the glass is a bit much may have to add some more fans I took a trip down to Dartfrog UK and picked up a bunch more plants and everything is already growing very nicely I am attempting to do a nice video of the update but have been a bit busy lately so hopefully soon, for now, a quick snap temp is sitting at about 23c and humidity 85-95 had to change the location of the sensor and design it a new housing using a pneumatic muffler but seems to be working better now I am misting 2 times a day for about 2 seconds which seems to be working well.


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Here is a quick vid of the 1.5-month update all growing in so well couldn't be happier with it 
https://youtu.be/C1uiPFuPQOM


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Update i got tadpoles watch to the end to see The heartbeat from one 

https://youtu.be/NWYpkXzYkWg


----------



## Kinstrome (Oct 6, 2017)

I have to say, even if I didn't find the end result attractive, I would be impressed by the technology you learned in order to automate the system ... Of course, this is coming from someone who can barely program a digital clock, so any level of programming impresses me, but even so!

Also, I can't believe you sculpted that faux stone. That just blows my mind. It looks almost like a human torso while being at the same time so naturally stone-like.


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Kinstrome said:


> I have to say, even if I didn't find the end result attractive, I would be impressed by the technology you learned in order to automate the system ... Of course, this is coming from someone who can barely program a digital clock, so any level of programming impresses me, but even so!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I can't believe you sculpted that faux stone. That just blows my mind. It looks almost like a human torso while being at the same time so naturally stone-like.


It is not the look I wanted but we're I live it seems no one within a 150mile radius sells nice big bits of wood or anything good and I don't trust getting wood online I needed to see it with my own eyes so I settled on the cork but added branches and a shroom to improve the look also I made the rock with my kids next time I think I would do the background with the spray foam method and do the entire back ground but The more it grows in the more I enjoy watching it. the frogs Get everywhere and use the vines and everything and you don't really notice the imperfections but I think that is what makes it so good in my eyes after 4 months it's grown in tremendously cannot wait till the vines grow up the rockery I may even buy some more to help it along I have also spread some dusk moss on the cork and on parts of the rockery so hopefully that will make it more natural I like to change things up so who knows in a couple of years I may rip it apart and rescape it 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk









Sorry if the pics are a bit big


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

well everyone i thourght i would share this hear i am working on an auto viv mk2 my first one has been working so well i have had a good amount of calling and froglets so far and amazing plant growth and i want to share that ease of use so i started my research a lot i am going to get rid of the google home porting as i don't use it also i have worked on the lights a bit more and made it cost about half the amount as it did the first time around there will also be no custom PCBs and no vent for this one you can get everything off the shelf if you want but i have 3d printed a case but you could use whatever you want i am still waiting on some parts so this is a sneak peak i am just waiting on a few parts then we can start this rodeo


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

well Dendro peps i have some news the mk2 raspiviv kinda broke well it works but its too hard for me to explain on a vid I had to downgrade the node-red version so it would work as one of the nodes used has not been updated (would be a long-winded viv) lol well it works for me and i can give anyone else my node-red code if they want to have a go at it or modify it for there own needs i switched out the big led drivers for some Meanwell Ldd drivers running of a pca9685 if you want to know anything about it just ask 

On a plus after months of looking i finally found the perfect log for my tank so i kinda did a thing i ripped out the fake rock and the cork log and the waterfall and put in the new log and it looks soooooo much better i will soot a vid run-through on it soon but here is a quick snap 





and there is a new waterfall and pond area well we will see how it grows in ime still on the lookout for some mini orchids to put in for a bit more colour


----------



## Bmoli15 (Apr 18, 2020)

First off what a breath taking build and your version of automated is WAY cooler then what I call automated being my mistking and lights on a timer lol. 

How hard was it to re-scape your viv ? I’ve regretted how I didn’t make a pond on my 100 gallon but instead a little pool which also is sort of the “drain” to the drainage layer. 

I also keep santa Isabels (only 2 males in the entire 100 gallon) and was curious if you only have one leuc in your tank? Cause I’m planning of getting more Santa Isabels but really want a larger frog as well and multiple tanks is out of the question being a college student who still lives at home lol.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Bmoli15 said:


> First off what a breath taking build and your version of automated is WAY cooler then what I call automated being my mistking and lights on a timer lol.
> 
> How hard was it to re-scape your viv ? I’ve regretted how I didn’t make a pond on my 100 gallon but instead a little pool which also is sort of the “drain” to the drainage layer.
> 
> I also keep santa Isabels (only 2 males in the entire 100 gallon) and was curious if you only have one leuc in your tank? Cause I’m planning of getting more Santa Isabels but really want a larger frog as well and multiple tanks is out of the question being a college student who still lives at home lol.


Please do not mix species of frogs. Even if someone else is doing it. 

Wait, save your money, buy another terrarium after you move out. Then get the other types of frogs you desire.


----------



## Bmoli15 (Apr 18, 2020)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Please do not mix species of frogs. Even if someone else is doing it.
> 
> Wait, save your money, buy another terrarium after you move out. Then get the other types of frogs you desire.



The only thing I see that is so frowned upon is the breeding and offspring but I am not breeding frogs, is there any reason Epipedobates can’t be housed with Dendrobates I’ve seen it done successfully and I have a large viv that is heavily planted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Bmoli15 said:


> The only thing I see that is so frowned upon is the breeding and offspring but I am not breeding frogs, is there any reason Epipedobates can’t be housed with Dendrobates I’ve seen it done successfully and I have a large viv that is heavily planted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's start here:
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...2&share_fid=4915&share_type=t&link_source=app

Just because someone else has done it, and it SEEMS successful doesn't mean it's a good idea. 

I can provide a human example, for example I know someone who used to routinely drive after having a few beers (3-4), just because he successfully made it home every time, does that make it a good idea for others to copy it?


----------



## Bmoli15 (Apr 18, 2020)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Let's start here:
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...2&share_fid=4915&share_type=t&link_source=app
> 
> Just because someone else has done it, and it SEEMS successful doesn't mean it's a good idea.
> ...



I appreciate the post and the example lol, just got done reading it and while somethings seem a bit outlandish, for the most part I’d say it’s all true, thank you. Looks like I’ll be having to wait a few more years for those other frogs and be getting more Santa Isabels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Yea don't mix I am because the lucs are juvenile and will be moved in the future to a different tank I have 13 Santas in hear all calling and breeding very well (not with the bees ) enough room for everyone if it was smaller I would never house them together even if they were juveniles so bear that in mind thanks for the kind words on the tank it wasn't to hard to rescape had to move all the frogs out temporarily to other smaller tanks while I sorted it out what I really want is to rehome all these frogs and get some strawberry blue jean darts but so rare in the uk last time I asked they wanted £350 but then lockdown happened so will be waiting till work restarts been building new tanks in the meantime will post update tomorrow grown in a lot nicer now 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Update on the tank done a trim back so the frogs have more ground space









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Also a little something ime working on to replace the film canisters just waiting on capital so I can get required bits to cast them with a safe resin got the design protected so I can show it now it's going to be the same colour as a Brom with a spike for false backgrounds or a suction cup for glass should work well









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## petrichor (Sep 8, 2017)

This vivs is so awesome!
I just start learning Rbi to control my tank recently.
Can I asking a pics for your bme280 waterproof solution?
This bother me for long time...


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

You cannot water proof them I have mine above my misters so if doesn't get wet and it is in a cover with slots in it a picture won't show it to well it's attached to the fan 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## petrichor (Sep 8, 2017)

scrumpydc said:


> You cannot water proof them I have mine above my misters so if doesn't get wet and it is in a cover with slots in it a picture won't show it to well it's attached to the fan
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Got it, thank you very much!


----------



## Stingray427 (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi all

Is scrumpydc still around here or does anyone have contact information like e-mail to him?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Stingray427 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Is scrumpydc still around here or does anyone have contact information like e-mail to him?


Click on the user's avatar to go to their public profile page, then hit 'start conversation' to send them a private message.


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Stingray427 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Is scrumpydc still around here or does anyone have contact information like e-mail to him?


sorry yes i am still around XD been working on it still 
will post a pic soon


----------

